# Ok 4x4 guys to lock or not to lock?



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

I was reading an interesting debate between some 4x4 guys and it made me wonder what some of you guys do.

It seems there is a group that thinks leaving the hubs locked is not only ok (if you aren't in 4 wheel drive) but some think it's good for the bearings. The idea being the outer bearings don't get lubed enough if a truck is left in 2wd with the hubs unlocked.
The guys saying to leave the hubs locked also pointed out that older 4x4's didn't have the option of unlocking the hubs. Warn hubs became popular only when gas prices went up and folks were looking to save a few bucks.

So, to lock or unlock, that is the question!


----------



## chickenslayer (Apr 20, 2010)

Maybe 10-20 miles per month is what I always did when I had a truck with locking hubs.


----------



## Ky-Jeeper (Sep 5, 2010)

Unlocked


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Depends....around the farm they are locked whether I am in 2 or 4 wheel drive, trip down to town about ten miles most likely still locked, a trip on the highway, unlocked. I'm not sure about the bearing story, I rebuilt my front axle hub to hub last fall and whether they are locked in are not will not have an impact on my truck, a 1986 F-150.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

It is better to have the hubs unlocked unless 4x4 is needed . That said the vehicle should be run with the hubs locked occasionally to keep everything lubed , according to my owners manual .


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

It depends on how the four wheel drive is activated and how the drive shaft to the front axle is engaged. Some combinations aren't good for full time use unless you're in conditions that allow for slippage of the wheels. It also depends on whether the transfer case has hi/lo and which you're using. I'd rather replace front hub parts than a transfer case.

I don't engage four wheel drive unless it's needed because of the conditions.


----------



## Wis Bang 2 (Jan 12, 2010)

InvalidID said:


> The guys saying to leave the hubs locked also pointed out that older 4x4's didn't have the option of unlocking the hubs. Warn hubs became popular only when gas prices went up and folks were looking to save a few bucks.


My '62 Willys CJ5 had warn hubs. They were outboard of the bearings and didn't affect the bearing lubrication. The spline shaft used to protrude thru a plate that capped the wheel hub. The warn hub's inner side replaced the cap but did not grip the spline. The inside of the warn hub had slots and turning to lock slid a ring, already fixed in those slots, down to catch the spline shaft locking the wheels to the axle outside of the bearing same as the original cap did.

BTW gas was under $0.50 a gal and you really did notice the difference in gas mileage!


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

I have about a '90 ford ranger that I need to go through the entire front drive and replace u joints in because it wasn't used or locked in for a number of years before I got it. The U joints will wear in one spot from not being rotated occasionally.


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

From a use perspective, I hate getting out to lock my hubs. Especially if I'm knee deep in mud. 

Gas mileage wise, darned if I can see an appreciable difference. 

Wear wise, I suspect it equally doesn't make much difference. True, the oil doesn't get moved around in the u-joints if they don't move. But they aren't getting worn either. 

I run my hubs locked, so I can throw it into 4wd any time I need to.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

My 74 Ford owners manual says to run the hubs locked for 10 miles a month. I never locked them up unless where I was going looked slippery from ice, snow or mud. It got about 5 MPG better millage with the huibs unlocked on a weekly trip I used to have to make once a week at 167 miles onwe way. The 42 willies we plowed snow with when I was a pup had locking hubs too.

Wish my 2004 truck had locking hubs or they could be added with out major cost.

 Al


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

What truck are we talking about?

The hub bearings are greased just like on a 2wd vehicle so locking the hubs does nothing outboard of the center of the differential as far as lube goes. Driving with the hubs locked rotates the axle shafts and the universal joints behind the hubs. The only lube benefit is the rotating of the internal differential allowing it to splash lube around inside as you drive with the hubs locked but in 2wd. Really no benefit or reason for driving with the hubs locked if you don't need 4wd. If you don't use the 4wd enough to keep the internals lubed you probably don't need a 4wd.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Do they even install locking hubs on 4x4s anymore? The last one I had with locking hubs was a 1984 pickup.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Cabin Fever said:


> Do they even install locking hubs on 4x4s anymore? The last one I had with locking hubs was a 1984 pickup.


 A lot of 4x4's come with autolocking hubs now. I HATE those things with a passion. I may be a bit old fashioned, but I'd prefer to lock my own hubs and know they are engage. Those autolockers will fail often enough right when you need them... namely when you are stuck.

Of course I also drive a stick with a carb on it... So maybe I'm just a control freak. ound:


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Ford is the only american auto company that I know of that still installs locking hubs on their trucks. I think it is a option to not have them.
On my 74 ford the steering u joints on the ends of tha axels run in a gear lub same as a differinal, that is why they needed to be locked at least 10 miles a month.

 Al


----------



## RebelCowboySnB (Apr 1, 2011)

Turning the insides of the front axle every now an then is to coat everything in lube so parts dont rust.

Running locked all the time creates ware an higher fuel use. There is no up side.
Just shifting in to 4x4 with the hubs unlocked an driving does the same thing as locking the hubs an running in 2 wheel for a few miles.

Being able to run with the hubs unlocked does save fuel but you dont see locking hubs much cause people are to lazy to get out an turn them.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

I've been running mine with the hubs locked since I posted this thread. I've noticed a small reduction in MPG but nothing major. I unlocked them today though cause... why lock em? 

But knowing it's only a small MPG change I think they'll get locked this winter and stay that way until after the thaw.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Unlocked


----------



## RebelCowboySnB (Apr 1, 2011)

When running them locked your spider gears turn every time you turn a curve. That wears them making it easier to spin when 4X4 is actually needed. It is also making the ring gear spin the pinion gear instead of the other way around. That means the back side of the gear teeth are whats rubbing. It is like driving in reverse forever. Over a long time you are wearing out your front end. Also the 4+ U joints in the front end normally dont turn so when the back two wear out the front ones are normally still new. If you run locked they all will ware out over time.


----------

